# Installers need in Broward/ Palm Beach Area



## twofficeguy (Jul 5, 2011)

TINT WORLD IS NOW HIRING !!!!!

Alarm and Electronics Installers
For Our Broward/ Palm Beach Locations



YOU MUST BE EXPERIENCED !!!!



You Should Have a Valid Drivers License and Transportation



No Fall - Winter Layoffs ------ We Pay Every Week



Email Today----Work Tomorrow !!!



No Trainees or Laymen ---- Earn According to Your Experience



If You Are a True Professional, We Want You !!!


Email your information and a short description of your experience to:

Hiring5216 at gmail dot com


----------

